# So how do you record?



## Acara (Sep 23, 2009)

When I record my music, I usually do it straight into Garage Band. And it sounds terrible . I was curious how some of you guys record your music. I'm trying to find a better way that doesn't involve shelling out a few hundred bucks for Pro Tools :3


----------



## Rhyrs (Sep 23, 2009)

Audacity is a good free program, but I don't know if there is a Mac version.


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 23, 2009)

Acara said:


> When I record my music, I usually do it straight into Garage Band. And it sounds terrible . I was curious how some of you guys record your music. I'm trying to find a better way that doesn't involve shelling out a few hundred bucks for Pro Tools :3



GarageBand REPRESENT. <3


----------



## Scautty (Sep 23, 2009)

Gaybriel said:


> GarageBand REPRESENT. <3



Same, same! 

I think there is a Mac version. My friend talked about editing audio on Audacity on a Mac so there probably is, or just the help of BootCamp will do the trick.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Sep 23, 2009)

PRO TOOLS? You better be careful, and listen to what happened to me recently.

I bought M-box mini for $300, included was pro tools 8 software. I installed it partway, and it froze several times. Finally after trying for a few hours, I got it to install. Then I tried to run it; crashed every single time. I went to the suppt website and it was down >:O I was told to register this thing, but I couldn't get to the site to do it!

My band had to record a demo the same day, and we ended up using my headset cpu mic... quality = trash, even though I have Audacity to edit; pretty reliable program that has yet to let me down. It was my mic that sucked. I originally just wanted to get a usb cable for one of my voice mics, but the stupid salesman talked me into this, and it was mostly just wasted money for this "top-of-the-line software" 

So just to warn you; be careful with what you buy. I know a guy who runs a studio in his basement near me for $20 an hour, using Pro tools. I plan on paying him a visit real soon.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 23, 2009)

Clips at a time via a Rock Band mic and voice recorder. Never more then five seconds.  Upload to Acid Music Studio or Music Station, depending on the demo I have at the time.  Clean it up, then play the song through.


----------



## Abyssopelagic (Sep 23, 2009)

Depends on what kind of sound I want.

Microphones/tapes/synths/feedback loops/pedals into a Behringer Xenyx 802 OUT into a Sharp RT-10 cassette recorder (or Panasonic microcassette or Panasonic variable speed transcriber) via RCA line inputs and final dumping to Audacity via 1/8" microphone input for mixing, EQ and level adjustment. I don't do any significant mastering since this method is basically designed to make my recordings sound like shit.

If I want things to sound clear and clean I'll usually run the output of my mixer via RCA outputs into my audio interface and record straight to Audacity. Mix, master, fart.

I've yet to experiment with recording direct from an amplification source via microphone. Working on that.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Sep 24, 2009)

Zhael said:


> Clips at a time via a Rock Band mic and voice recorder. Never more then five seconds.  Upload to Acid Music Studio or Music Station, depending on the demo I have at the time.  Clean it up, then play the song through.




ROCK BAND MIC! That has a USB! omg I never even thought of that! lol I guess I'll just have a cookie for figuring that out


----------



## protocollie (Sep 26, 2009)

Acara said:


> When I record my music, I usually do it straight into Garage Band. And it sounds terrible . I was curious how some of you guys record your music. I'm trying to find a better way that doesn't involve shelling out a few hundred bucks for Pro Tools :3



Garage band isn't the weak link in your equation, it's your outboard kit. If you're recording using your machine's built in mic/a mic not really intended for studio quality recording, it's going to sound bad. If you're not properly pre-processing your sound (if you have peaking problems, you want a compressor so that you don't clip) it's going to sound bad. If your preamp is shit then it's going to sound bad. Once clean sound goes into your USB port it doesn't matter what program's capturing it, as long as it's capturing it in full quality (which GB does) it's going to sound good.

You'll need to be more specific about what the sound issues are for more specific suggestions but the problem is not GB, I can promise you that.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 26, 2009)

I use a camcorder.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 27, 2009)

Rhyrs said:


> Audacity is a good free program, but I don't know if there is a Mac version.


 
This... 

And I also use Linux Multi-Media Studio (just search LMMS on google).


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 27, 2009)

I got an interface, M-Audio Fast Track Pro, I've used it to record guitar/bass. It cost $200 and came with very basic versions of Ableton Live and Protools. Yeah I'd recommend an interface because of the recording quality and it comes with the free software and everything. And then if you want to eventually mix with monitors you'll want an interface for that too. There's probably some cheaper ones you can get, I dunno. But I recommend this one.


----------



## jinxtigr (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.jinxtigr.com/temp/PicnicBasket.mp3

I recorded the acoustic guitar with a little Zoom field recorder- everything else was tracked in one way or another onto that. (no click, obviously  )

Drums are done a bit at a time, triggered off a cruddy Fender Starcaster drum-pad- I do kick/snare/toms, then cymbals separately, then percussion if any. If you have crappy trigger pads, you can assign the same note to two pads which lets you do more natural sounding flams and fills.

Bass is just a P copy, DI into the board (not really a board, but I do have API preamps and they have DI ins)

Keyboards are Nord also DI, even though they would drive the converter (just a hotrodded Lexicon MPX-100) I'm running them through the preamps because those have transformers and gel the sound better. Also a thing few instrumentalists but all electronic guys know: backing parts? Repetition. Not everything can take solos or do fills to be interesting. Some stuff has to be the same to hang everything else on.

Lead guitar is just my faithful Strat copy, into a hotrodded but cheap Epiphone Valve Junior, which drives a cab I made with a Weber Alnico Blue speaker which is miked with a SM57. I know 57s are cheap, but they ARE the fundamental mic for making electric guitar cabs sit in a mix.

All the mixing is totally in Logic, ANY of it could be done in GarageBand just as easily. I write plugins for a living and they're AUs which would also work in GarageBand- the ones I used that cost money, none of 'em cost more than $60. I'm using Pop, Air, the Verb set, ShortBuss on the master buss, and Ditherbox (not really heard on the mp3 of course).

The ones I'm using that are freebies are ClassicChannel, StereoChorus on one of the reverb outputs to widen it, and my version of RMS Buddy which is like a color organ to the music  they can be downloaded free from my day-job website http://www.airwindows.com/ and there's loads more.

I like setting up templates with a lot of sounds sort of pre-set-up, when I know I have to do certain things every time to get it to work. For instance the drums are 'Stealth Kit' and I have to do the same things to the EXS24 sampler each time, so I build it into the template 

That's how I record


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Sep 30, 2009)

I must be just about the only person posting music on FA who doesn't use computer programs to record T_T ...

Forever behind the times, I'm currently using a TASCAM Portastudio 488 MK II 8-track recorder. It was given to me a couple of years ago by another furry musician who didn't need it anymore, and I _still_ don't really know how to use it lol. Hey, before that, I was using a portable (Walkman-sized) tape recorder to record, so at least it's an improvement over that!


----------



## Aaros (Oct 2, 2009)

I use a Presonus firebox and Cubase. The reason Audacity won't "let you down" is because it's an incredibly simplistic program that's not very powerful. Pro Tools or a high quality recording program is generally ran on a machine specifically built for recording. So in the short term, Audacity is ok, but moving to a more powerful program will be inevitable, especially in recording drums or live or anything where you have multiple mics and need to mix them well. my $.02.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 2, 2009)

Reaper audio. Look it up its a great recording app.


----------



## Falkyar (Oct 2, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Reaper audio. Look it up its a great recording app.



I second that. Awesome program. Also Audacity.

Most of my music is done with VSTs, so I just export the audio and mix it in Audacity if there's only one or two tracks, or Reaper if there's many that need effects, etc.


----------



## Reednemer (Oct 2, 2009)

ThePirateBay, nuff said.


----------



## Equium (Oct 2, 2009)

I use PrintMusic to notate what I write, export it as MIDI and then put it straight into GarageBand. Some of GarageBand sounds crap, but I've got the Symphony JamPack so it enhances some parts of the orchestra somewhat. But then I convert it into AIFF using GarageBand and use Audacity to compress it to an MP3.

Sometimes, when using glockenspiels, timpani, or choir, they sound better on PrintMusic, so I record those tracks solo using Audacity, set to record what comes through the sound card, and then save them as a .wav and put them onto the garageband layout as a wav file(s). When done, I repeat the process of exporting and compressing.


----------



## ArdenRedFox (Oct 11, 2009)

I use Logic Pro and a Presonus Firepod. I've been pretty happy with my results so far.


----------



## Sedit (Oct 25, 2009)

protocollie said:


> Garage band isn't the weak link in your equation, it's your outboard kit. If you're recording using your machine's built in mic/a mic not really intended for studio quality recording, it's going to sound bad. If you're not properly pre-processing your sound (if you have peaking problems, you want a compressor so that you don't clip) it's going to sound bad. If your preamp is shit then it's going to sound bad. Once clean sound goes into your USB port it doesn't matter what program's capturing it, as long as it's capturing it in full quality (which GB does) it's going to sound good.
> 
> You'll need to be more specific about what the sound issues are for more specific suggestions but the problem is not GB, I can promise you that.



I was about to post pretty much the same thing.  You definately will need a good mic and mic pre-amp.  The Shure SM57 is a great all around mic that can be had for about $100 new.  It's been the industry standard for guitars and alot of drum stuff (overheads, and snares) since the 70's for a reason.  And in a pinch it's actually a fairly good vocal mic too.  Though I've since moved onto the Shure SM7B for vocals...but thats alot more cash, and you need a hot (minimum 70db of gain recommended by Shure) mic preamp to get the levels up there....preferably a tube one.  

But trust me...an SM57, a decent mic preamp, and a compressor/limiter will go a long way to improving your sound.

For a preamp on a budget, I like the Behringer T1953 Tube Ultragain.  Just put some good tubes in it (lower gain Tung Sol's are nice for vocals...maybe even try some 12AT7's). 

For a good comp./limiter, look at DBX stuff.  The 266XL is very versatile.  

Now...theres far better stuff than the above...but on the cheap, these will do you nice, and with some patience, you can get some very pro sounds.

Also...I cannot stress enough the importance of good monitors!  Forget the speakers that came with your PC...none of them are even worth the farts of a decent pair of studio monitors.  M-Audio and KRK make some good ones in the under $300 range.  The clarity you get will greatly improve your mixes.  You'll hear all the flaws, and all the good stuff (a good pair of monitors should throw every flaw in the mix right in your face.  If it sounds good on them, it'll sound _great_ on your stereo).


----------



## Aden (Oct 25, 2009)

Ohhhh, "record"? Is THAT what we're supposed to do? 

But seriously grab yourself a toneport if you don't have an amp like me. The SM-57 is great though if you do have an amp. Garageband is not your problem if you don't like your sound. Fuck Pro Tools. Audacity has a Mac version. Other DAWs for Mac include Logic (my preference), REAPER, Ardour, and the other usual stuff. Have I missed anything?


----------



## Sedit (Oct 26, 2009)

Aden said:


> Other DAWs for Mac include Logic (my preference), *REAPER*, Ardour, and the other usual stuff. Have I missed anything?




As yes....Reaper.  It's free too.

Never tried it myself (I'm more than happy with Ableton Live 8 for most my work, and I'm starting to use a combo of Adobe Audition and Izotope Ozone for Mastering), but I hear tell from ALOT of experienced people that Reaper is brilliant.  

I still think getting some good outboard gear though will make much more difference.  Also....good AD converters.  Make sure whatever your recording into has those (pro studios now often have separate outboard rackmount ones that cost into the 4-digit range).  Again, use a good interface like M-Audio (I LOVE my Delta 1010), or Presonus (the Firebox is a very popular choice, and supposedly it's internal mic pre's are VERY nice).  But AD conversion will make a big difference in your sound.

Also, what sample rate/ bit depth do you use?  16-bit/44.1khz is the industry standard for CD Audio.  But often you wanna record at higher rates.  Some people get crazy with it, but i often go w/ 32 bit, and shit...I forget what sampling rate.  But you don't need to go much above the CD audio standard really.


----------



## goose (Oct 26, 2009)

Shure SM-57, small and inexpensive Behringer mixer, Terratec Phase 88 sound card and Kristal.


----------



## Aden (Oct 26, 2009)

Sedit said:


> Also, what sample rate/ bit depth do you use?  16-bit/44.1khz is the industry standard for CD Audio.  But often you wanna record at higher rates.  Some people get crazy with it, but i often go w/ 32 bit, and shit...I forget what sampling rate.  But you don't need to go much above the CD audio standard really.



I stop at 24-bit. 32-bit overshoots the dynamic range of human hearing by a long shot, unnecessarily using up your hard drive space. 24 matches human hearing's dynamic range so well it's uncanny.


----------



## Sedit (Oct 26, 2009)

Aden said:


> I stop at 24-bit. 32-bit overshoots the dynamic range of human hearing by a long shot, unnecessarily using up your hard drive space. 24 matches human hearing's dynamic range so well it's uncanny.



Yeah, mine is 24bit too, now that i look at my settings (thought I had it at 32, but don't, and no reason to change it).  Not sure.  But your correct.  I know lots of guys who go waaaaaay overboard with some of this stuff.  I mean, do you really need 96khz sampling rate?  I mean, I understand (kinda0 the idea of oversampling, but yeah...the human ear only hears a narrow spectrum of audio in the grand scheme of things.  My cat may be able to tell the difference, but I'm not really hearing it.

So true about hard drive space....I got session files on my HD that have exceeded a full gig of space on their own. (I really need to save up for a good external to back my shit up proper)

And again....it all gets bounced down (usually) to 16bit/44.1 for CD audio anyway.  So why bother going much over that when it's just gonna be chopped somewhat anyway.


----------



## Aden (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, you can do 96kHz if you're ever going to press vinyl. :3

I'd record at 96k anyway - might as well if you're already doing 24-bit.


----------



## Plantar (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a Fast Track USB. My guitar is in a direct line input to a Vst host software, and the output is fed to the headphone output on the Fast Track. From that, I have a patch cable from that headphone jack connected to the line in on the soundcard of my computer, a Creative SoundBlaster Live 24bit.

Effects - SimulAnalog guitar suite, the Classic set of free plugins, and whatever else I can find.

Vocals - Samson Usb condensor mic.


----------



## Sedit (Oct 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> Well, you can do 96kHz if you're ever going to press vinyl. :3
> 
> I'd record at 96k anyway - might as well if you're already doing 24-bit.



Ahhh...vinyl. I'd LOVE to have my shit on vinyl.  My new record is very much going to be an "album" type record in that I've got lots of stuff going on between songs, and how the songs are gonna flow in sequence.  I feel this is something many people miss out on.  My new disc is gonna be primarily available as download since it seems thats how people want it these days....just pick and choose a few tracks for their Ipod.  

Me...I believe in the 'The whole package' deal.  I like records that have great flow, and just kinda suck you into their world.  Pink Floyd was the first band i ever got into (this was years before I truly discovered metal...but that's another story), and to this day, I think theirs just something to be said for a record that is like, one big, great song, and also killer album art that really works with the music too....the whole vibe.


Sorry for going so off-topic.  just this is something that's been really on my mind of late.


----------



## Aden (Oct 28, 2009)

Sedit said:


> Ahhh...vinyl. I'd LOVE to have my shit on vinyl.  My new record is very much going to be an "album" type record in that I've got lots of stuff going on between songs, and how the songs are gonna flow in sequence.  I feel this is something many people miss out on.  My new disc is gonna be primarily available as download since it seems thats how people want it these days....just pick and choose a few tracks for their Ipod.
> 
> Me...I believe in the 'The whole package' deal.  I like records that have great flow, and just kinda suck you into their world.  Pink Floyd was the first band i ever got into (this was years before I truly discovered metal...but that's another story), and to this day, I think theirs just something to be said for a record that is like, one big, great song, and also killer album art that really works with the music too....the whole vibe.



I know what you mean. I rarely use shuffle mode anymore. I believe that (good) artists compose albums, not just songs.

The whole flowing from song to song thing is something I hope to do when I start recording some music someday.


----------



## Sedit (Oct 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> I know what you mean. I rarely use shuffle mode anymore. I believe that *(good) artists compose albums, not just songs.*
> 
> The whole flowing from song to song thing is something I hope to do when I start recording some music someday.



Amen to that!

I mean, I don't claim to be a master of this....or even good at it.  But it's something I've been paying more and more attention to.  I mean, a song should be good enough to stand on it's own regardless....but I think when framed properly in a well thought out set, it really can bring in that extra dynamic.  As of the last couple of weeks, I've been grabbing up all kindsa audio samples of just random background stuff....city streets, dentist drills, sirens, lemurs fucking....I mean ANYTHING....just amassing a library and weaving these together to create sonic landscapes and textures to go in between certain tracks.  Some of them will even tell a quick story if one pays attention (or rather, if I manage to pull it off right).   I just want it to add to the overall atmosphere.  Look at Pink Floyds 'The Wall' for example...thats the kinda thing I aspire to create one day (well, in my own demented way).  Alot of king diamond stuff was excellent too in this regard (I find it next to impossible to listen to a track from Abigail or Them and NOT feel the compulsion to sit back and listen to the whole record)


----------



## Falkyar (Nov 1, 2009)

Sedit said:


> Izotope Ozone


Isn't Ozone just awesome. Saves me a lot of hassle in setting up compressors and EQs, not to mention saving a whole loada resources :3


----------



## Sedit (Nov 1, 2009)

Falkyar said:


> Isn't Ozone just awesome. Saves me a lot of hassle in setting up compressors and EQs, not to mention saving a whole loada resources :3



Havent played with it TOO much yet, but yes, the lil bit I have, indeed!

I still use some plug-ins though....Voxengo Boogex for loading IR's/cab simulations, I use both Drumkit From Hell and Addictive drums for drums, PhilharmonikCE for choir stuff, and the occasional EQ and compression plug in for other odds and ends.  This is all within the basic, mix.

I plan on using Ozone for the final mastering once all my tracks are done, and mixed down into stereo .Wav files.  Reason being is I wanna get my sounds and mix as good as possible without it first, than use it as final glossy finish.

Super powerful software though....very awesome!


----------



## Aden (Nov 1, 2009)

Sedit said:


> Drumkit From Hell



NEED.


----------



## Sedit (Nov 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> NEED.



It's good shit, but if you don't have it by now, you might as well skip over it and get Metal Foundry (made by the same company, Toontrax) which has WAAAAY more options for tweaking your kit as unlike DKFH, it lets you do all the post production stuff right within the plug-in in real time...mic placement, compression, EQ's, reverbs, etc.  It even comes with a bunch of presets from guys like Andy Sneap, Devin Townsend, and so forth.
http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.co...e-Metal-Foundry-SDX-Expansion-Pack?sku=502233

That level of tweakability is why I started using Addictive Drums.  Even though it only allows you to build a smaller "kit" (compared to DKFH anyway), being able to do all that post stuff gave me a MUCH better, bigger, punchier drum sound.  However, I like DKFH's MIDI clips way better as starting points for my tracks.

However, Addictive Drums is supposedly making a new release with greatly expanded kit and MIDI, so the verdicts still out which will be better....that or Metal Foundry.  than there's also Steven Slate drums, which I haven't used personally, but almost every clip I ever heard made with it sounded amazing.



Ugghhh.....so many options!


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Nov 1, 2009)

I currently have SAW Studio (It's really small, fast, and lightweight because it was coded in Assembler) and am currently shopping around for high end AD/DA converters.    In the past I've used Analog setups which is basically another whole can of worms as far as recording is concerned because you really have to pay attention to the tape that you use, the biasing between differant tape formulations, as well as a lot of mechanical issues concerning the transport mechanism and head alignment.    For 2 channel mastering and production, I currently use Steinberg's WaveLab, which is about as good as you're going to get in a strictly software environment.     Digital is much easier in some respects but to be able to record at industry standard resolution and bitrates (24 bit resolution and 192 Khz Sample rate)still requires a hefty investment in front end gear like mics, preamps and AD/DA converters. Also, if your smart, A good set of nearfield monitors.


----------



## Falkyar (Nov 1, 2009)

Sedit said:


> PhilharmonikCE for choir stuff


Excellent. Been looking for a decent choir VST for ages.


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Nov 1, 2009)

my brothers are singer and used PRO TOOLS and I told you is good program I recommend


----------



## Sedit (Nov 1, 2009)

Falkyar said:


> Excellent. Been looking for a decent choir VST for ages.



you can hear some of my usage on these tracks, to get an idea of SOME of what that program can do:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2611353/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2529831/ (I really need to work/re-work this one over)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2733522/


----------



## Aden (Nov 1, 2009)

Neighboursfiends said:


> my brothers are singer and used PRO TOOLS and I told you is good program I recommend



Pro Tools isn't any better of a DAW than the good ones listed here for most things, and it's a hell of a lot more expensive.

Edit: Sedit stop showing me so many awesome objects of carnal lust pieces of software.


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Nov 2, 2009)

Aden said:


> Pro Tools isn't any better of a DAW than the good ones listed here for most things, and it's a hell of a lot more expensive.
> 
> Edit: Sedit stop showing me so many awesome objects of carnal lust pieces of software.



 Actually, the basic Pro Tools software is relatively inexpensive. The Hardware OTOH is where they get you.


----------



## Aden (Nov 2, 2009)

Tovarich Volk said:


> Actually, the basic Pro Tools software is relatively inexpensive. The Hardware OTOH is where they get you.



And you can't use it without the hardware, so :T


----------



## Sedit (Nov 2, 2009)

Tovarich Volk said:


> Actually, the basic Pro Tools software is relatively inexpensive. The Hardware OTOH is where they get you.



This is why I love my M-Audio set-up.  A Delta 1010LT PCI card w/ 10 ins/outs, including 2 XLR's in's, MIDI in and out, and even that shit for synching it with wordclock or whatever (can you tell I've never had to use that function?).  Came bundle with Ableton Live Lite (since upgraded to Live 8), and some ther cool software, all for about $200 new.  PCI card is still just as fast as any of the USB 2.0 or Firewire interfaces....faster in some cases.  Too bad PCI is getting phased out.  Good set of AD converters, and a great software mixer on this card as well.

Sure theirs better out their, but you'd have to spend like 3x more for it probably.


----------

